# Today on RO - Wednesday



## Becca (Sep 23, 2009)

[align=center]






Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca 

___________________ :hearts__________________






Todayâs birthdays are:
Happy-hopper
Dazzy_14
Spud
& 
Iszy

Have a great day guys!


If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






Welcome:
 Brie & Chanel  from Florida!
 Tracy 
 Carly & Bentley 
 Karen, Hunny & Oliver 
 Floodcat & their bunnies 
 Misty & her 11 bunnies! 
 Samantha and bunnies! 

Welcome to the forum guys! Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here 









Anyone else in  chat right now? 

UK MEMBERS:  What to do before Winter sets in? 

It was  Dunkinâs first gotcha day  this past Monday! Happy Belated Gotcha Day!

 A new Flemmie may be joining the forum! 

 Leehom was spayed today!  Lets hope she makes a quick recovery!

Orchid will be going to meet  Bella tomorrow! 

___________________ :hearts__________________

Prayers Needed For:
Lawney 
 Thumper 
 Bentley 
 Harvey 

And all the other sick bunnies! Get well soon.

___________________ :hearts__________________

 Litter Training Tips Needed! 

 Bunny has just eaten elastic band! 

Toby  hates  Kirby!

 Tea for rabbits? 

___________________ :hearts__________________

 Dottie Had 10 babies!  PICTURES INCLUDED!

 New to showing  QUESTIONS!

 Breeding Bunnies 

___________________ :hearts__________________

RESCUE:
 English Angora  - Nashville, TN

 This Bunny has been rescued.. But I just want to mention her as I included her in my news for a few weeks while she was waiting to be found a home. She is now spayed and resting happily! Congrats!

___________________ :hearts__________________

 Horrible Night! 

 Hamsters!! 

Anything non -bunny related post  Here! 




[/align][align=center]What's your name? Storm 


What's your age or your 'estimated' age? 2 or 3 my mom thinks. I am not sure what age means that is what she told me to say. Oh how long I have been alive she said.




What breed are you? I am a Netherland Dwarf we are not sure if I am mixed or not never met my daddy




Who's your slave? Mrs. PBJ and Mr. PBJ Or I call them mom and dad and friend call them Kat and E.J. So I guess they haves 3 names. :bunnydance:
*.*


What's your favourite thing to do? I love eating. And sleeping oh and when I bother is not around I jump on mom couch and pee on it much to her dismay. I also like playing with my toys. And wrapping all human around my little paw. One day I will take over all humans with my cutness. Just so they will buys me things:bunnydance: 




What's your favourite food? My favorite food is crasins although Zupreem pellets and ahy will do also. I love cilontro but have not had it in a while cause it makes my tummy hurt.





What do you disapprove of? When mom and dad leaves me alone or when dads cleans out my condo. I get it just the way I like it then he moves everything around. Oh and that good for nothing cat called my bother he chases me.
One more thing My mom not getting me that new bed I wanted she said I already had one.



A bit about you? Well i get from name from some storm that came through about a year ago. I am a boy and loooking for that perfect lady. Any takers. My old mom and dad we dont talk about them around here. Left me by a dumster and the shelter found me I could not be in a better home. I like to sleep by the window I am not scared of anything not even those big bird cause mom will protect me. I have a bother and sister sister a dog and bother a cat. I am very spoiled by most things including having a huge cage and free rome of the house most days. 
Oh I loves being on RO I wish mom would make me my own screen name one day.






A picture of yourself... Can I put two mom? No Storm only one your so spoiled



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE :rainbow:*[/align][align=center]inkbouce:
[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Storm is such a cutie. Great news!

How do Buns become RO stars? :?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Storm is such a cutie. Great news!
> 
> How do Buns become RO stars? :?


Becca randomly ask bunny's to be one. Maybe I can put in a good word for Kirby and Toby.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Hee hee. Thanks.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2009)

^Good word noted


----------

